
Simultaneous recruiting of new graduates - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simultaneous_recruiting_of_new_graduates
======
Danieru
My theory on the original of this practice comes from my grandpa-in-law. He
talked about how after WW2 towns would pitch money together to buy tickets to
send their young men to the big cities together.

His experience was they arrived at Ueno station, the traditional "entrance" to
Tokyo, and businesses recruited in bulk. Which is to say "We'll hire 5". No
interviews, and no skills. Considering we are talking about young men whose
only skills are 1. Survived WW2, 2. Graduated High School, I can see business
not seeing differentiators.

In Grandpa's case he survived the war by being sick. Thus he was a bit older
on average than the cohort who survived by being too young. In turn he
achieved CEO status of an off-shoot company of his company.

One can also see how the work-for-life system got such a strong start. Without
merit based hiring the businesses truly were the source of anyone's career
success. Any skills learned were taught on the job. Any raises or outward fame
could only come with success of the company.

------
patja
Other than the scale and universality within Japan it doesn't sound very
different from how campus recruiting works in the US. If you accept that, at
least for the vocationally-oriented programs like CS, engineering, and
business, a university education is primarily a signal and not a source of
inherent value, the signal is significantly weakened if you don't manage to
capitalize on the interview and hiring season during your senior year.

~~~
garmaine
The difference is that it is the only signal that matters. Good luck finding a
job in a major company in Japan if you’re not a new graduate. It is literally
impossible as they only hire straight out of University. It’s a huge ageism
problem.

------
chinigo
Reminds me of NYC's old Moving Day, when every lease in the city expired on
May 1, 9:00am.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_Day_(New_York_City)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_Day_\(New_York_City\))

~~~
black_puppydog
That is absolutely bonkers! Who'd think this was a good idea?!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its bonkers now, having to give up one domicile with no guarantee the next one
is going to be available at the same time. Endless work ensues - double moves
(to storage then to the new place), overpaying rent (new lease starts 2 months
before old one is up) and so on.

------
silversnitch
In India, this is known as mass recruiting where IT recruiters like TCS and
Infosys hire about to graduate students in bulk irrespective of their stream
or experience.

------
codezero
This isn’t much different from how startups/FAANG have huge programs and
incentives exclusive to new collage grads, is it?

~~~
cyorir
I think one difference is that in the US many companies still consider you a
"new college grad" up to 6 months to a year after graduation. So if you fail
to get a new grad job before graduating, you may still be able to pick up a
new grad job in the next recruiting season. For example, I failed to get a job
as a new grad at Google while applying as a senior, but was told that I could
re-apply for a new grad role the next fall. And many entry level jobs in the
US are not even specifically targeted at "new grads", although being a recent
grad certainly helps.

------
pingyong
Very interesting, I wonder how this "tradition" came to be in the first place.
I suppose if you need a large amount of people who you don't expect to bring
any special qualification anyway, it's most efficient to just hire a big group
of the highest quality average? Then you don't have to read applications.

